# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Wash Machine taking 48 minutes instead of 27 minutes

## cyclic

If anyone knows anything about wash machines I would appreciate advice. 
We have an Electrolux EWF1087 7 kg front loader running a wash for 48 minutes not 27 minutes, and 
not flushing the powder i.e very little water flow to the powder compartment. 
At the moment my good lady is throwing the powder into the clothes in the bowl which is working fine. 
I have had the top off and tested continuity at the solenoid which is fine but I am leaning towards replacing the solenoid valve as it is the cheapest option at $45 considering the machine is about 14 years old. 
I sent an email to Electrolux but no reply 
Any advice is appreciated.

----------


## John2b

If the fill is slow as indicated by poor wash powder dispensing, have you checked the mesh filters in the fill hose? There could be one at the tap nut and another at the washing machine inlet. I'd check them before worrying about the solenoid. Also check the flow rate from the tap with hose disconnected as you may have a faulty non-return valve in the tap. 
Also wash times are affected by the time it takes to heat the water (if applicable). So if the water level sensor is faulty and the machine is overfilling, heating time will cause the wash cycle to lengthen, as well as wasting water and power.

----------


## cyclic

> If the fill is slow as indicated by poor wash powder dispensing, have you checked the mesh filters in the fill hose? There could be one at the tap nut and another at the washing machine inlet. I'd check them before worrying about the solenoid. Also check the flow rate from the tap with hose disconnected as you may have a faulty non-return valve in the tap. 
> Also wash times are affected by the time it takes to heat the water (if applicable). So if the water level sensor is faulty and the machine is overfilling, heating time will cause the wash cycle to lengthen, as well as wasting water and power.

  Yep, all ticked off 
Filters clean as new
Not overfilling
Cold wash only

----------


## John2b

So it's likely the solenoid or downstream of the solenoid, ie. the water jets over the detergent tray. Are they blocked with calcium deposits? Is there a mesh filter in the solenoid body?

----------


## cyclic

> So it's likely the solenoid or downstream of the solenoid, ie. the water jets over the detergent tray. Are they blocked with calcium deposits? Is there a mesh filter in the solenoid body?

  Some water is running into the powder tray but just enough to cake up the powder, but there is there is plenty of water running into the pre wash tray, so might have to take the top off again and play a little more. 
I removed the filter in the solenoid to allow a bit more flow but no change.
It was perfectly clean 
If it had a hot solenoid I would simply swap them over but no hot solenoid or hot hose on this machine. ?? 
Thanks for the input.

----------


## John2b

There must be a separate solenoid for the pre-wash fill, or a change over valve to direct the water to the correct compartment. The fault could be there.

----------


## cyclic

> There must be a separate solenoid for the pre-wash fill, or a change over valve to direct the water to the correct compartment. The fault could be there.

  Dual function solenoid  https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...frcectupt=true

----------


## JB1

Are other wash cycles accurate? 
How full is the machine in the quick cycle? Quick cycles are based on a very small load. 
My whirlpool machine is an estimate at best. 
1:30 for my 1:18 cycle is normal but it has surprised to take 1:20 at times. 
S

----------


## cyclic

> Are other wash cycles accurate? 
> How full is the machine in the quick cycle? Quick cycles are based on a very small load. 
> My whirlpool machine is an estimate at best. 
> 1:30 for my 1:18 cycle is normal but it has surprised to take 1:20 at times. 
> S

  No idea of other cycles, never used them. 
Water level just below door for the present wash cycle. 
Checked flow through the powder compartment and no blockage. 
I have ordered a solenoid arrives this time next week, so give that a try. 
Thanks for your input.

----------


## JB1

I should have asked, previous did the 27min cycle take 27min? 
Does a 27min quick cycle clean everything sufficiently? Usually the quick cycle is for very small loads, i.e. 3kg.   
S

----------


## cyclic

> I should have asked, previous did the 27min cycle take 27min? 
> Does a 27min quick cycle clean everything sufficiently? Usually the quick cycle is for very small loads, i.e. 3kg.  
> S

  Yes and yes. 
Hopefully the new solenoid next week will solve the problem otherwise, as the good lady said, we will just let it run the 48 minutes 
It's not using any extra water and power is free from the sun, well we are $480 in credit at the moment.

----------


## cyclic

Update 
Success with new solenoid valve. 
Powder is being flushed from powder tray and machine doing 27 minute wash. 
Thanks again all.

----------


## John2b

Well done! You get the "Mathias Corman Job Done - Economy Saved" Award (dry clean only)  :Smokeing:   
If it were me I'd crack the solenoid apart to see what went wrong.

----------


## Marc

Yep, drive over it with the car once you finished the autopsy  :Smilie:

----------


## cyclic

Nah, soon as the 27 minute cycle completed the old solenoid was in the bin, 
and from past experience the electrics in the solenoid that pull the valve open are usually the problem.

----------


## John2b

Probably a leak that corroded the plunger and partially seized it.

----------

